# Football Season in the US this year



## JustBonee

I have always watched a lot of football every year...  Don't remember so many snow storms hitting the games like they have in 2013.. it's one after another every weekend.
Just wondering how things will go at the Super Bowl? .. a blizzard in New York would make for an interesting game for sure.


----------



## rkunsaw

It would indeed. Some of the college bowl games are in places where the weather could be a big factor too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby's not thrilled that it'll be in New Jersey, outside stadium and snow is very likely that time of year...strange, because they normally had the Super Bowl in mild weather states.


----------



## JustBonee

SeaBreeze said:


> Hubby's not thrilled that it'll be in New Jersey, outside stadium and snow is very likely that time of year...strange, because they normally had the Super Bowl in mild weather states.




It's part of the "Build a new stadium and you get a Super Bowl"  threat  that the NFL has been using for years..


----------



## That Guy

I LOVE football played in bad weather!  Now, if only basketball would move outdoors . . .


----------



## TICA

I've been watching the games too.  I'm amazed they can play in that kind of weather but it has been good football?   When is the Superbowl?


----------



## That Guy

Stupor Bowl 2/2/14


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm looking forward to the college championship between Auburn and Florida State. There are some other bowl games that should be good too.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> I'm looking forward to the college championship between Auburn and Florida State. There are some other bowl games that should be good too.




My (play) money is on Auburn. ... have to go with the SEC.


Do more bowl games get added every year?  The list is _huge_:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls


----------



## rkunsaw

It sure seems that way. Every town that has a stadium wants to get in on the action.

I remember when the Rose Bowl, Cotton Bowl, Sugar Bowl, Orange Bowl and Gator Bowl was all there was. And they were all in warmer climates.


----------



## That Guy

Looking forward to the Bowl Bowl...


----------



## rkunsaw

Arkansas couldn't even make it to the toilet bowl this year.


----------



## Pappy

I too love college ball and looking forward to the bowls. Yes, there is a lot more bowls than I remember. I really can't get into pro ball like i use to. The players act like idiots at times. Make a first down and they jump all over the place. A touchdown is like having an open barn dance. For cripe sakes guys, that's why you are making the big bucks. 

There is only a couple teams I follow anyway. I have followed the Giants since Y.A. Tittle but usually don't get their games here in Florida.


----------



## rkunsaw

Fan is short for fanatic. Some go to extreme, forgetting it's a game.


http://allenbwest.com/2014/01/video-bama-mama-goes-beserk-end-college-football-already/


----------



## rkunsaw

I guess EVERYONE of sound mind will be watching the football game tonight. I'll be rooting for Auburn but don't really care much who wins.

Who are the rest of you rooting for?


----------

